# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  utilisation mthode setBorder ?

## Sakapatate

Bonjour,

Comment s'utilise la mthode "public void setBorder(Border border)" ?
Merci pour votre aide

----------


## jolatouf

bonjour,

si tu fait une recherche sur google ou autre tu trouves tres rapidement

http://cermics.enpc.fr/cours/java/no...es3-swing.html


http://72.5.124.55/docs/books/tutori...ts/border.html


donc voilou .

----------

